# What are the makeup no-nos and musts?



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 18, 2005)

I think people here have a wealth of knowledge and if everyone could share their makeup no-nos then we could all be perfect...maybe!

Now i think here all of us are more experienced and advanced makeup users than the average person so i personally don't want to see the patronising simple lists you see in magazines and you think ''i can't believe people still need to be told that tip''. I'd like to see more cool, advanced 'secret' tips and looking at the FOTDS i *know* that you're all great with makeup so share..

I'm sorry i don't actually have any good ones to share myself at the moment and i'm not as experienced as everyone here hence i think this will be usefull for me to read!


----------



## Onederland (Jul 18, 2005)

Personally, i believe there is no "right" and "wrong" way to do makeup.

It's all based on what you want to do. What might be ugly to me, might be beautiful to you.

Don't let anyone tell you what to do just because its how they saw it in a magazine, or thats how they do it. Be yourself, because makeup is there to be fun and express yourself, and your beauty, which ever way you want to do so.


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 18, 2005)

Well said Onederland. I agree 100%


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep i agree with that completely myself.

But i was really thinking of things like getting products to work to their best, getting textures right, what mistakes lets down someones makeup. It's not meant to be critical but to help people who are trying to become better at applying makeup and getting good results.


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 21, 2005)

The only ones that I can think of right now are buff your face makeup like there's no tomorrow, and wear a base on your eyes. Of course, if you don't like the results, don't use them.  Also, I like to apply white eyeliner to the inside corners, or just light shadow to open the eye and add some dimension.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 21, 2005)

I think the best advice I have for no no's and such is just take care of your skin..esp. your face. There are so many people not taking care of their skin for example going out into the sun too much and not puttin on sunscreen. But other than that I don't think there is a right and wrong for makeup..to me makeup is an art form and a way to express yourself..just have fun!!


----------



## kissacid (Jul 21, 2005)

I agree there are no strict rules to adhere to, I mean if cobalt shadow teamed with bubblegum lipstick rocks your world no one can stop you LOL...although a good friend should try! 





The main must do's are stuff you've heard before, the sunscreen, getting your base color exact, curling lashes and blend blend blend.
 I guess my only gripe is when I see ladies with great/clear skin covering up with medium to full coverage foundations. I think skin  should be seen and appear touchable. I myself do not have perfectly clear skin, but I'd rather use a sheer tint and then spot conceal where needed. Just to make it appear as healthy as possible. Girls with really bad skin, I feel you - I've been there! Get it treated don't spackle it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2005)

There is a couple of things I don't like to see:

- Foundation 3 shades too dark (Or orangey!)
- Cakey foundation (BUFF BUFF BUFF!!)
- Straight lashes (It's easy to curl them!)
- Dark lipliner with milky lipgloss
- Black, blue or green lipstick
- Too much blush, or too much bronzing powder


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 21, 2005)

- Wrong shade of foundation
- A very distinct streak of blush or bronzer
- Messy application
- Dry cracked lips

Hmm, I'm not really sure what else!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 21, 2005)

Some no no's:
~Dark lipliner with light lipstick
~dark eyeliner on bottom eyes but nothing on top just a light color shadow on top...dont know why but it makes the eyes look like its upside down
~cakey foundation 
~Black liquid liner on bottom eyes 
~drawn on eyebrows that is darker than your hair


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2005)

OMG I forgot PINK foundation on an asian girl! And also, black brows with blonde hair!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

As most girls have mentioned here I hate:

 :arrow: dark lipliner with light lipstick/lipgloss
 :arrow: cakey foundation 
 :arrow: wrong shade of foundation 
 :arrow: messy or wrong application
 :arrow: dry cracked lips 
 :arrow: too much blush, or too much bronzing powder
 :arrow: wrong colors

That's all I can think right now! :roll:


----------



## Onederland (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_OMG I forgot PINK foundation on an asian girl! And also, black brows with blonde hair!_

 

HAHAHAHAAHAHHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAAHA...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 23, 2005)

What's funny?  You don't like the look?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 23, 2005)

*Comes walking in with Orange foundation to make sure she looks like an oompa loompa, with it all caked on her face to where you'd have to use a jacksaw hammer to see what her real skin looks like, stick straight eyelashes, piles upon piles of blush and bronzer carefully streaked, black lipliner, with green lipstick on the outer corners topped with frosty bubble gum pink lipgloss and bright blue eyeshadow*

Oh look, I just described Pamela Anderson and almost Paris Hilton. HAHAHAHAHAHA

Ok seriously, things I hate to see is improperly applied eyeliner. I will sit there and scrutinize makeup and if I see eyeliner thats like a million miles from the lashline it is nasty. 

I also hate when eyeshadow creases on me or anyone. It's like annoying because you'll see this beautifully applied makeup face then just a bunch of eyeshadow all in the crease. NASTY. 

I also hate it when people (sorry to the younger folks like in the teens but I mostly see the following on you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Tons of makeup on young faces. It's nasty. 

Spider lashes, BAD. 

The best tip I can give anyone is primers are your friend. So is moisturizers. 

You a primer for your face, your eyes, moisturizer for under your eyes and your lips.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 23, 2005)

^^ omg I totally hate spider lashes!  Uggh, hella ugly.

I also hate it when people shave off their eyebrows and draw in their arches unnaturally.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2005)

a la Christina Agulara?


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 24, 2005)

Well kinda like that but her's weren't too bad.  More like a la drag queen.


----------



## Jude (Jul 24, 2005)

I think that there are fundamental no no's.  Such as:

Messy eyeshadow application. Blending and Q-Tips are your friends!

Unmatching foundation.

Dry Lips caked with lipstick.

Dark lipliner and light lipstick or gloss.

and many more.

However, there are other things that may fall into the the whole beauty is in  the eye of the beholder category.

Drawn on eyebrows.  I suppose I am guilty of this because I remove the outer third of my brow so I can manipulate the arch into one that is more flattering to my face.  If changing my arch is wrong... then I don't wanna be right!

Liquid eyeliner along the bottom lashline can be stunning.  Hellooooo.. Jokers Kick anyone?  She rocks that look and it always looks so hot.  The girl has the steadiest hand.

Darker, smoky look on the bottom with a lighter look on the top.  Guilty!  I love that look and use the effect a lot.  DBohemia also featured that look with the orangy top shade coupled with smoked out Shade along the bottom lash line.  

so, I agree with Onederland in that although there are some basic rules that one should follow.  For the most part, everyone should rock what makes them feel good about themselves.  

<3


----------



## aeni (Jul 25, 2005)

the only thing i care the most about is washing my hands or using alchohol wipes on my hands before touching a client's face.  i haven't seen anyone flinch whenever another artist hasn't followed good hygiene, but you never know.


----------



## jeanna (Jul 26, 2005)

pat undereye concealer, don't rub. you'll thank yourself in the long run.
_pat, pat, pat as if your life depended on it : )_

oh, and shape your eyebrows. it makes a world of difference when you have nice, clean brows to frame the eyes. (i find that not only does it make a huge difference in making the eyes stand out, but when my eyebrows are clean, my skin looks clearer for some reason...)


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 28, 2005)

I actually like the bottom smokey eye, it feels and looks sexy to me, i have long bottom lashes and love to put mascara on them but nevr do thye look scary

-anwho i so disliek the oreolips, dark liner and light middle! hate it!

-wrong shade foundation, concealer or powder

-cakiness

-no prob with drawn in eyebrows but do have a prob when you go out in public with your drawn in eyebrows with your eyebrows stubble behind it, hello take the time to take care of it before you try to help yourself!

BUT my biggest peeve is (in general) is girls saying doing makeup takes to long, or client's hinting for me to hurry up becuase they are being hurried up (i norm love an hour), and seeing magazine covers that encourage fast makeup application (FAST MAKEUP NOW!!, THE BEST WAYS TO GET YOUR MAKEUP ON FAST!, THREE WAYS TO SPEED UP YOUR MAKEUP PROCESS!...etc!), i mean to me makeup application is an art, art cannot and should not be rushed, sure i ma lil wierd for that, but i feel if you hurry it up, your taking the fun out of it, makeup is not a chore its an option for exploration......


----------



## Endit (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 
_BUT my biggest peeve is (in general) is girls saying doing makeup takes to long, or client's hinting for me to hurry up becuase they are being hurried up (i norm love an hour), and seeing magazine covers that encourage fast makeup application (FAST MAKEUP NOW!!, THE BEST WAYS TO GET YOUR MAKEUP ON FAST!, THREE WAYS TO SPEED UP YOUR MAKEUP PROCESS!...etc!), i mean to me makeup application is an art, art cannot and should not be rushed, sure i ma lil wierd for that, but i feel if you hurry it up, your taking the fun out of it, makeup is not a chore its an option for exploration......_

 
Oh well, if they complain, just speed up, and when it looks like crap, blame it on them for rushing you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But don't get fired.


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 14, 2005)

.....


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackkittychick* 
_ Lol, I'm Asian and I use pink blush-I've used the other shades before and they look sort of silly on me.  When I blush naturally, I'm pink, so it looks wierd if I apply other colors. I think I look pretty good with it on.  8)_

 
I'm not sure if you say that beause of what I said, but I talk about pink foundation, not pink blush. Asian skin with yellow/olive undertones need a gold/olive foundation, not a pinky one! I've seen an asian girl with pink face, olive body, and it looks like her head isn't made for her body.


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 15, 2005)

.....


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 16, 2005)

^^^ Just ditch those certain brands when it comes to foundation ^_^ . If it's only certain brands that are like that, use the ones that are not.
What brand do you use for foundation? High end, low end??? If you use low end, Cover girl has good yellow toned foundations for asians skin. L'oreal true match.  If you use higher end than MAC moistureblend or something else has colours that will match you.


----------



## angela (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_pat undereye concealer, don't rub. you'll thank yourself in the long run.
pat, pat, pat as if your life depended on it : )

oh, and shape your eyebrows. it makes a world of difference when you have nice, clean brows to frame the eyes. (i find that not only does it make a huge difference in making the eyes stand out, but when my eyebrows are clean, my skin looks clearer for some reason...)_

 
i second this! having nicely shaped/groomed eyebrows makes HUGE difference! Remember, your eyebrows frame your eyes!


----------



## FLASH BETTY (Aug 17, 2005)

THERE ARE NO RULES WHEN IT COMES TO MAKEUP!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 20, 2005)

^^ That's true! But the majority people who wear makeup do it to enhance and look better also, not to be just artistic imo. *_-


----------



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

Must - Good quality brushes

No no - Not all high end makeup are that 'high end'..


----------

